# Ocean theme-freshwater aquarium?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So I would like to "re-do" my bedroom with an ocean theme. I have a 10 gallon aquarium that I would love to fit with the theme. However it is freshwater. Any ideas on decor/fish (most likely another betta haha) /plants or whatever else for an ocean themed freshwater aquarium? Thanks :-D


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

oooh don't they make some "fake" sea glass?? that would be so pretty!


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

maybe you could find some REALLY dull seaglass and boil it for 5 minutes


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

i have like 5 lbs of it!! ooh now i have some ideas... Scuito... I bet you have some too since you also live in maine???


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I was thinking of redocarting my 10 gallon with a saltwater/marine theme, actually...but it would seem like a waste of the decor I already have in there.

I know petsmart sells some fake corals. Of course, i'm assuming you'd use sand as a substrate? 

I was wondering...I have a dried up starfish that my uncle gave to me. Would it be safe to put it back in a tank? If it is, you could always get those.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I would like to use sand as a substrate but isn't it a pain to clean... and doesn't it kill filters? Can someone clear that up for me? I have a starfish as well. It would look awesome, but would it have whatever "chemicals" or like dehydrated salt still be in the starfish?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sand is okay to use as long as you don't have an undergravel filter. You can't use sand if you have one of those. Cleaning sand is pretty easy, from what I understand...just keep the siphon/gravel vacuum a few inches away from the sand. The suction will pick up the debris on top of the sand without sucking the sand up.

I don't know about the starfish though, I'm curious too. If I redo my tank, I'd like to put it in there, but I'm not sure if it's safe to do so. :-?


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So there is sand specifically for aquariums right? On another fish forum multiple people said they used "play sand". So I tried it and it almost fried my filters. Does the aquarium sand not get "kicked up" as easily? Or how does it not get disturbed? Also are ADF's okay with a sand substrate? Wouldn't they eat some of it while looking for food?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I've only heard of people using play sand and pool filter sand. What type of filter do you have? :-?

I think the ADFs should be okay. Normally sand is very fine and just passes through their digestive system if they eat any...lol.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> I think the ADFs should be okay. Normally sand is very fine and just passes through their digestive system if they eat any...lol.


That's good to know! Um I believe it's a Whisper 10. It came with my 10 gallon, and I never had problems with it until I used play sand... I had platies in there and whenever they even like touched the bottom the sand starting circulating in the tank. It would get to the point that my filter would sound like it was grinding :shock:

I found this on petsmarts website. But wouldn't I have the same problem? 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753227


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

puppyrjjkm, that's the exact sand i used and I never had any problems with it as far as it circulating in the tank. When I first put it in, some of it floated to the top, but I took the net to that and I didn't have any other problems other than that. I just HATE cleaning sand.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I love black sand! I know a few forumers use that, and like it. 

What I have in one of my tanks is very fine gravel that looks like sand. That could work, too. It doesn't get kicked up by the fish.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, Jupiter... the fine gravel you have that looks like sand, where did you get it? I think I could handle that  I'm also thinking of using my 5 gallon, use sand (like the link I posted), and have 3 ADF and one male betta, no filter.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I found mine at a LPS, but I think I also saw it being sold at a Petsmart. I forgot what it was called, though.I think it was Geo something...


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Okay I'll have to look next time I'm there, since I have no LFS, just walmart and petsmart  I couldn't really use the gravel vaccum in the little 5 gallon, so how would I clean the sand?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

fake coral would work ot great! Just stay away from fake plants!!!! (even silk ones!) They have some really cool backgrounds at most petstores that would be really cool for a sw themed tank!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

No fake plants? That's all I've ever used...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've never had any problems with fake plants, plastic or silk. "knocks on wood".


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I've never had any problems with fake plants, plastic or silk. "knocks on wood".


Yeah same here. Only one plant tore at my male bettas tail. But as soon as I removed it he was fine. The same plant doesn't affect my crowntail either. :shock:


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

puppyrjjkm said:


> No fake plants? That's all I've ever used...


I know, me too for over a year........ But trust me, one of your fish will eventually get caught and die... or get really torn up... Please don't use fake plants!!!! I know most people don't have too much trouble at first, but fish get curious, and well.. It all goes downhill from there.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't want to go through the hassle of having to have the right lighting for real plants, worrying about snails hitchhiking on my plants and having to have certain substrate and having to thin out and trim real plants.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I agree DQ. We've had tanks running for over 10 years and have never had a problem. When I did buy a few live plants they all died within 2 weeks and had dozens of baby snails that took FOREVER to get rid of. I'm sorry about your fish though veganchick.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, well I hope your fishies don't die! Good luck with your ocean theme


----------

